# +++ Türchen 2 +++



## Skott (2. Dezember 2022)

Mir gefällt chartreuse am besten


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. Dezember 2022)

Ayu


----------



## litzbarski (2. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist firetiger


----------



## Jason (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich stehe auf Rot


----------



## Xeviltan (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben haben sich bei klarem Wasser immer als gut erwiesen.


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2022)

Kontraste sind immer gut.
Farben a la Green Pumpkin, Purple Chartreuse, Lime Orange (um es mal in Keitech Farben auszudrücken) gefallen mir sehr gut.
Ansonsten natürliche Dekore oder Motoroil


----------



## Timbo78 (2. Dezember 2022)

Barschdekor und Silber bei harten ködern, bei Gummifischen gelblich und rot


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2022)

Kupfer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf Rot








Macht nix, ich ooch


----------



## eiszeit (2. Dezember 2022)

Silber


----------



## Kehrinho (2. Dezember 2022)

Mein Favorit bei Hardbaits ist ganz klar Firetiger. Bei Gummiködern eher Motoroil


----------



## Nuesse (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag Regenbogenfarben


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (2. Dezember 2022)

Rainbow Trout, Lime und Fire Tiger


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde naturfarbig am besten, als Schockfarbe chartreuse...


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Dezember 2022)

Die Kombi Blau/Grün gefällt mir gut und im trüben Kanalwasser eigentlich immer fängig. Im klaren Baggersee eher natürliche Farben.


----------



## FischerKing (2. Dezember 2022)

Definitiv Naturfarben, ganz ähnlich dem vorhandenen Futterfisch. Dann wird auch keiner vorsichtig.


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Dezember 2022)

Da die Lippe sehr klares Wasser hat, funktioniert Naturfarben (Silber, Blau-Weiß) am Besten.


----------



## deleo (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben, am liebsten Forellen Dekore, darauf stehen die Barsche und Hechte bei uns besonders.


----------



## schomi (2. Dezember 2022)

Rot gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich vertraue Chartreuse am meisten.


----------



## Phoenix84 (2. Dezember 2022)

Chartreuse ist auch mein Favorit.


----------



## BaFO (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin Fan von Naturfarben, besonders Ayu-und Kaulbarsch-Dekore nehm ich gerne!
LG Max


----------



## Mikaslav (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle am liebsten mit Chartreuse.


----------



## Slappy (2. Dezember 2022)

Natürliche dekore mit grün- oder blautönen!


----------



## Bronni (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger geht am Kanal immer


----------



## Stippi68 (2. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten mit Blau.


----------



## Los 2 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab keine Ahnung vom Spinnfischen daher würde ich grün sagen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (2. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Bei klarem Wasser gerne Naturfarben und wenns trüber ist oder gar nichts geht, dann gehe ein grelles Grün oder Orange.


----------



## BastE (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger ist einer meiner Favoriten!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist firetiger


----------



## Localhorst (2. Dezember 2022)

Als erstes wird meistens Chatreux getestet


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 2
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425526
> 
> ...


Ich mag weiß und Firetiger am liebsten.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (2. Dezember 2022)

Kupfer


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger und Ayu sind meine bevorzugten Farben


----------



## Blueser (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben und Firetiger...


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Chartreuse


----------



## 49er (2. Dezember 2022)

Eindeutig Schwarz!


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2022)

Motoroil


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (2. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Real Perch


----------



## HerrZebra (2. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn ich ein Fan von Naturfarben bin, finde ich die Kombination von Rot/Schwarz anziehend.


----------



## MichaG (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger geht eigentlich immer aber natürlich ist ne Bank.


----------



## plinse (2. Dezember 2022)

Je nach Wetter Firetiger oder Naturfarbe mit leichtem Farbakzent.
Geht das eine nicht, hat man gute Chancen mit dem anderen.


----------



## RiccoHD (2. Dezember 2022)

Der M-Jerk in silber metallic gefällt mir sehr, läuft sicher gut für Rapfen


----------



## BobBuilder (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich stehe auf FireTiger…


----------



## JottU (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben und Firetiger.


----------



## Tenchion (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde sagen, Favorit ist ne Art perch ghost. Würde ich am ehesten als durchsichtige firetiger beschreiben


----------



## EnnoKvs (2. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten natürliche kontrastreiche Dekore. Und meine bisherige wennüberhauptnixgehtmusseswasPINKesrichten


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Dezember 2022)

Ablette. Ein klassisches Ukel Design.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Dezember 2022)

1. Silber
2. Kupfer
3. Messing /Gold

Ganz klassisch eben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2022)

Perlgrün is meine Lieblingsfarbe. 

Petri, 
R. S.


----------



## Kay1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Weiß am liebsten


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Dezember 2022)

Silber


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Dezember 2022)

Blau-Weiß!


----------



## alter Neusser (2. Dezember 2022)

Silber


----------



## Double2004 (2. Dezember 2022)

Neongelb und weiß.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (2. Dezember 2022)

Barsch Dekore, die gehen immer !


----------



## Kluecky1979 (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger finde ich ganz gut


----------



## MarkusD_08 (2. Dezember 2022)

Meistens natürliche Dekore.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2022)

Chartreuse, grün und etwas orange mit Kontrast sind meine Lieblingsfarben… Andere Farben sind aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen und gut   …


----------



## Dominik79 (2. Dezember 2022)

Fire Tiger geht immer ;-)


----------



## Frieder (2. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich spielt ja das Wetter beim Spinnfischen immer eine entscheidende Rolle, ob man popige oder gedeckte Farben nimmt.
Ich bevorzuge eigentlich Naturfarben, halt so, wie die Köfis auch im Wasser aussehen.


----------



## Sepp Meier (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele gerne rosa


----------



## Thunder (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger


----------



## aristagon (2. Dezember 2022)

Schlichtes Silber


----------



## FischFreund84 (2. Dezember 2022)

Chartreuse ist super und Firetiger ebenfalls!


----------



## masu1963 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin von Rot überzeugt und hoffe immer, dass ich die Barsche auch davon überzeugen kann.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben wie Brauntöne sind sehr gut beim angeln.


----------



## Radger89 (2. Dezember 2022)

Fire Tiger


----------



## blumax (2. Dezember 2022)

chartreuse ist gut


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (2. Dezember 2022)

Barschdekor


----------



## Seele (2. Dezember 2022)

Fluo pink natürlich.


----------



## Sven der Angler (2. Dezember 2022)

Kupfer/schwarz geht immer.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (2. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 2
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425526
> 
> ...


Hart-Rock&Street Spiro


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (2. Dezember 2022)

Hart Rock &Street Spiro


----------



## PASA (2. Dezember 2022)

Motorola geht immer


----------



## Nikesd (2. Dezember 2022)

Also am besten läuft bei mir firetiger oder Motoröl braun. Aber auch andere Farben wie rot oder chartreuse bringen Erfolg. Meist kommt es nicht auf die Farben an sondern auf die Führung.


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Dezember 2022)

Mir gefallen naturnahe Dekore am Besten. In diese bilde ich mir das größte vertrauen ein


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. Dezember 2022)

Rot sieht ganz schick aus


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Dezember 2022)

Hi, am liebsten Perch, also Barsch.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Dezember 2022)

Wie einige andere, gefällt mir Chartreuse am besten




Gruß Frank


----------



## Bene MK1 (2. Dezember 2022)

Chatreuse ist die erfolgreichste farbe


----------



## By-Tor (2. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar Naturfarben


----------



## laraque (2. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten natürliche Dekore. Ayu oder so


----------



## Eishockey51 (2. Dezember 2022)

Meinem Sohn und mir gefallen am besten die  Regenbogenfarben.Danke


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Dezember 2022)

Grün / Schwarz


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Grün / Schwarz


Ja doch aber nur auf Hering   ... Scherz


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag am liebsten Natur Dekore wie Perch oder Roach.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gibt es zu 90% nur Barsch design am Wobbler oder Spinner in Silber.


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (2. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar Rot


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ja doch aber nur auf Hering   ... Scherz


Du hast gerufen?


----------



## kuttenkarl (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben sind mein Favorit.


----------



## sanda (2. Dezember 2022)

hot olive ist es bei mir


----------



## ruhrpott arielle (2. Dezember 2022)

Entweder den weissen oder silbernen


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben finde ich am besten!
So Weißfischdekor oder ähnliches.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Dezember 2022)

Wobbler in Naturfarben, bei Gummifischen ist "babyrosa" sehr fängig.


----------



## Made90 (2. Dezember 2022)

Naturfarben gefällt mir am besten


----------



## heiko.z. (2. Dezember 2022)

Firetiger


----------



## burlikomm (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich stehe auf Rot


----------



## Oanga83 (3. Dezember 2022)

Alles was grün ist


----------



## Ingenieux (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde grundsätzlich alle natürlichen Farben am besten. Ein etwas auffälligeres Barsch-Firetiger-Dekor kann an manchen Tagen aber auch überzeugen.
Viel Glück auch an alle anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Tobias Janasek (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich stehe auf natürliche Dekore, am liebsten Fische ich mit Ködern im Barschdesign


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück und drück die Daumen


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten fische ich mit firetiger oder blau-silber.


----------



## blacksnoek (3. Dezember 2022)

Weiß ist immer ne Bank


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner für das Hart-Köder-Set lautet:
vermesser 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Deine Adresse dann bitte per PN übermitteln...


----------



## Mescalero (3. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch vermesser !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein Lieber


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch vermesser


----------



## Vanner (3. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch 
vermesser 
Würd mich freuen wenn du das Köderpaket mal zeigen könntest 
Die Bilder im Katalog sind kacke


----------



## bic zip (3. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir @ vermesser


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. Dezember 2022)

Lass uns an den die gefangenen Fischen teilhaben.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch dann zuppel mal schön was raus und nicht soviele von den guten Stücken am Grund festnageln


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch vermesser .


----------



## eiszeit (4. Dezember 2022)




----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2022)

So, das Paket ist da. Es sind zwar teilweise andere Köder drin, als auf der ersten Seite gezeigt, aber ich glaube, die werden schon Fische fangen ;-) . Also vielen Dank.


----------



## Nuesse (12. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> So, das Paket ist da. Es sind zwar teilweise andere Köder drin, als auf der ersten Seite gezeigt, aber ich glaube, die werden schon Fische fangen ;-) . Also vielen Dank.





hanzz schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen wenn du das Köderpaket mal zeigen könntest


Mich auch .


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich versuche nachher zu Hause dran zu denken.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich versuche nachher zu Hause dran zu denken.


Bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2022)

So, ich habe es nicht vergessen ;-) .


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2022)

Der M-Jerk ist nicht drin - leider leider, von dem hab ich mir viel versprochen. Und der Bokkon ist ein 90er, kein 60er. Aber das ist ok, passt eh besser für Hechte.


----------

